

Facebook has official representation in Tor since october - indeyets
https://blog.torproject.org/blog/facebook-hidden-services-and-https-certs

======
indeyets
It would be great if more websites would follow this example. It is as good as
HTTPS (peer-to-peer encryption) plus protection for both "last mile" and
"first mile". Noone except the user know that she's checking the website,
noone except the website knows that something was requested

